# BBB and Nirvana Seeds Presents: Northern Light, Blue Mystic and Snow White grow



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello fellow MP members. I got my seeds from the doc last week. I used a wet paper towel to germ them. Six out of five have already sprouted, one of the NL seeds i think may not sprout. 5 of 6 is'nt bad though.

My setup is:

Light: Veg- 4-4' Fluros
         Flower- 400W HPS

 Soil: Pro Mix Pooting Soil

Ferts: Fox Farms Trio


Two Blue Mystic, One NL, One Snow White






The one sprouted is Snow White, not sprouted NL


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

Ur gonna like that NL if its a female.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you germinate in the soil and Not on a paper towel?

Johnnybuds


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 19, 2007)

I usually use toilet paper, it seems to hold the moisture a little better than paper towels. All but one of my NL seeds did'nt germ this way.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 19, 2007)

look in goo bbb hope all remains well for u man ,,i usually just put my seeds in soil right under the serfice and watter the heck out of them and they all always sprout ,,but thats just me any ways i cant wait to see ur new grow this should be a good one 









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 19, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> look in goo bbb hope all remains well for u man ,,i usually just put my seeds in soil right under the serfice and watter the heck out of them and they all always sprout ,,but thats just me any ways i cant wait to see ur new grow this should be a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This what ive done. Marry Christmas:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jan 18, 2008)

I am still here people. Just been busy with the holidays and work so have'nt had time to post on here. Anyway things are going good here. My other NL did finally sprout and all my ladies are growing great. I will be moving them into thier 3 gallon pots tomorrow. Then i will leave them in veg for 1 more week. Then i will let the flowering fun begin. Anyway heres a pic of the closet.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 19, 2008)

nice look'n ladies, bro :hubba:


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> This what ive done. Marry Christmas:hubba:


 
Man - beautiful....They are sexy bro, great job, looking forward to seeing you have an awesome grow...spark the first one for the forum peeps... toke on... :48:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Very healthy plants man....Good luck on the rest of the grow bro:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 19, 2008)

looks great id top those babys a few times before u flower.PS


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 19, 2008)

really nice start.  GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 2, 2008)

Well tragedy has struck. I got 5 males and 1 female. :fid: I have killed all of them besides the one female Snow White plant. I also have a male Northern Lights plant. I was thinking of trying to make a cross with it atleast. So how long can u keep a male in the room with your female before it will pollinate the whole plant? Also old does the male plant need be before you can collect pollen? Any other tips would be great.

Anyway on with the pictures


My garden before I killed the males






The Snow White Female





The Northern Lights Male


----------



## gangalama (Feb 2, 2008)

they dont look like thry were spewin out 2much pollen ur girl should be OK. It is a girl isnt it?? She showin u her pistolas?? Good luck with evrything mang!! Cya


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 11, 2008)

Well my one felmale is looking good. This is so diffrent than growing sativas, it does'nt seem to be growing vertically anymore and is producing alot of bud spots. I also have a new baby Nortern Lights plants started in my veg room and got a Blue mystic seed germing at the moment. Here are a few pics of my Snow White lady.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 20, 2008)

Things are still going good here my SW is starting to pack on some buds now. Still only 3 weeks into flower so they should pack on alot more bud. ALso my NL and BM babies are still vegging will put them into flower here in a few weeks. Time for what you really want to see the pics. 

My SW Lady





Up close of SW





My two babies


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 28, 2008)

Things are still going great here. My snow white plant is pakcing on more buds and resin everyday. It kinda has a nasty smell to it. Almost like dirty socks, but i am sure it will get me ripped. 

AS always here are the pics

















Suggestions and Comments are always accepted.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 28, 2008)

:holysheep: beautiful plants and beautiful pictures,,im sure she will get u ripped :tokie:
looking forward to seeing her finnish :bong2:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 5, 2008)

Things are still going great here. You can tell the plant is just about done, the fan leaves are starting to die off from teh bottom up. A few more weeks and i will be smoking some killer bud. Yipeeeeeee.

Anyway on with the pictures.

The Lady





Close of the Cola













Close Up of Smaller Bud


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking grow there, BBB.  Looks like you'll have some nice buds to share  soon.  Hehe.  :aok:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 10, 2008)

Running a bit low on my supply and i wanted to test her out so i took one the lowers buds off of her. She looks yummy.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 10, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Running a bit low on my supply and i wanted to test her out so i took one the lowers buds off of her. She looks yummy.






How are you going to Cure it for tasting?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey up guys!

WOW that cola is SOMETHING ELSE!!!

How are the trichs looking at the mo on her?

Nice looking plant buddy! So I take it you didn't pollinate any of her with the NL male? BTW that male was a killer looking plant!

Can't wait to see what that Blue Mystic will look like at this stage


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 11, 2008)

jonny- This was just a smaple bud so i won't be curing this one. When i harvets the rest i will though. I usually dry them on screens for 4-7 days. You want them to be dry on the outside but still a little moist in the middle. Then i put them in tuperware to cure them, other people use mason jars. Then just remmeber to air them out once a day.

Thorn- At moment the trichs are almost all cloudy a few still clear. So i figure another week or 2 atleast. WE will se though this si my 1st indica grow so i am still figuring them out   Yeah i did'nt mostly because i need a bigger space to do what i want to do. So i ma waiting for whne i add on to my house then the breeding will begin. I have a BLue Mystic and Northern Lights that are just about done with veg stage as we speak i will be moving them under the HPS soon. I will post pics of them soon.

Thnx for the replies Cya


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 11, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> jonny- This was just a smaple bud so i won't be curing this one. When i harvets the rest i will though. I usually dry them on screens for 4-7 days. You want them to be dry on the outside but still a little moist in the middle. Then i put them in tuperware to cure them, other people use mason jars. Then just remmeber to air them out once a day.
> 
> 
> Thnx for the replies Cya





They look sweet! I wanted to know how you did it for a sample. Thanks for explaning it Please post pics.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey MP'ers hows it goin. Things still going great here. One more week and i will prolly be bringing this girl down. The Calyxs (spelling?)  are starting to swell and the hair on the lower buds are starting to turn red. As u can see in my first pic the top bud was getting so heavy i had to tie it up so it would fall over  I have'nt check the trichs yet to see what they look like. Anyway on with the pictures.

The whole plant





CLose ups of cola


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 15, 2008)

:hubba: 





			
				bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Hey MP'ers hows it goin. Things still going great here. One more week and i will prolly be bringing this girl down. The Calyxs (spelling?) are starting to swell and the hair on the lower buds are starting to turn red. As u can see in my first pic the top bud was getting so heavy i had to tie it up so it would fall over  I have'nt check the trichs yet to see what they look like. Anyway on with the pictures.
> 
> The whole plant
> 
> ...




I wish i lived next door to you:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good buddy! Let us knwo how those trichs are looking... I can't wait to see harvest pics!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy! Let us knwo how those trichs are looking... I can't wait to see harvest pics!!!


 
Just checked teh trichs they are looking all cloudy. Anyone know the average time it take to go form cloudy to amber?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey there Bidbud. Those ladies are looking fantastic. That massive bud is beautiful!! Cant wait for a smoke report. Sounds like they need like another week or maybe two to finish up. Be patient and you will be well rewarded. Take care and keep us posted my friend.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey BB man that is a monster plant you have there bro great growing man hope that taste test knocked you on your but  Cant wait to she you chop her good luck and see ya in a week


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 23, 2008)

The time has come to chop her down. I check the tricks on saturday and about 1/3 of the trichs were amber. So i gave it one more day and chopped it today. It has a slight fruity smell to the buds and they are covered in resin. On with the pictures.

The Plant Pre-Harvest





Budshots















Smaller Buds





Total Harvest


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

Waiting for those buds to dry is gunna be a killer wait! Those are some very nice looking buds. Have you tried a sample yet?


----------



## dmack (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow thats one hot bud bro :holysheep: Keep us posted on a smoke report and weight that sucker cause that things looks fattt


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 23, 2008)

So now that my SW is done i have moved my new Norhtern Lights, Blue Mystic and Snow White babies from veg to flower. I have the NL and BM in the photo below. The SW baby is alot smaller then these.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

I've ran BM a few times. Mine never looked as indy dom as yours. I'm jealous. I love my indicas.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah they are both looking like they are heavy on the indica. Which is all fine by me


----------



## medicore (Mar 23, 2008)

very nice, man those are some very good lookin plants there.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for all the pics bro, those were some quality bud shots!

Gonna be interesting to see the Blue Mystic through flower


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks for all the pics bro, those were some quality bud shots!
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see the Blue Mystic through flower


 
Well both the NL and BM are both looking male so i will have to start some more of them. I have to wait till my SW dries though because it is in my veg room. Since i have so females in my flower room i guess i will grow the males for some pollen atleast.

My male ratio has been very high so far i am just hoping it is bad luck. So far 7 of 9 have been male


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

My advice would be to keep some pollen from the BM. It's yield makes it a good candidate for a cross.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

thats pretty bad luck with that male ratio buddy, hope it gets better from here on for you


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 27, 2008)

Snow white is done drying so i weighed it and then put them in thier tuperware homes. Over all i got 59 grams from the plant, the main cola weighed 24 grams. The smoked a few buds to give it a try and it is some good stuff. It has a taste of flowers or something kinda hard to describe. It tatse really good and will put you on your ***. All in all a great strain. 

Small Buds










Cola






I also started to germ 1 Blue Mystic, 1 Snow White and 1 Nortern Lights seed.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks good bro...enjoy those fruits! ​


----------



## sillysara (Mar 27, 2008)

nice grow with the snowhite  how long did u veg it ..i heard it taste's good  gl


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 28, 2008)

wow man good stuff can i get some !!!!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

looking great bro good to hear its tasty stuff


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 6, 2008)

Well my last hope in my flowering room finally showed me its sex. Its a girl!!! It is  another snow white lady, but this one is looking even more indica than the last. This is the one that i flowered from seedling thats why its so small. Anyway on with the picture.






If this one forms some decent side buds i may try and pollinate a few buds with some Blue Mystic pollen. How do you all pollenate just a few buds? I was thingking of using a wet q-tip and rup the pollen on teh buds with that. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 6, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Well my last hope in my flowering room finally showed me its sex. Its a girl!!! It is another snow white lady, but this one is looking even more indica than the last. This is the one that i flowered from seedling thats why its so small. Anyway on with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 11, 2008)

The SW has taken well to her new home and is growing fast. I plan on pollinating a few of the buds this weekend. I have'nt picked which cross i'm gonna go with yet. I also posted a pic of the plants in my veg room. It has 1 SW, 1 BM , 1 NL and 2 Bagseed. I plan on using the bagseed to try and learn to clone plants. I figured i might as well learn on free seeds.

Anyway on with the pics.



Snow White





The Babies


----------



## karmacat (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking really nice BBB,I enjoyed the snow white I grew,as I'm sure you will too


----------



## Brouli (Apr 18, 2008)

sweet looking buds man  i hope u will take one puff for me


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 20, 2008)

My SW lady has really taken off on me it has over doubled its size in the last two weeks. It stands about 4 foot tall now, i am hoping it is done growing vertically and start growing more bud. I also did pollinate a few of my SW buds with some Nortern Lights polen hopefully i did it right. If so i will be working with a new strain soon  I also posted a pic of my plants in my veg room. I will prolly be moving them to flower next weekend.

SW Lady





Veg Room


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 24, 2008)

Moved my 5 babies from veg room to my flower room. Two of them are bagseed, 1 Snow White, 1 Nothern Lights, 1 Blue Mystic.

My Closet (Bagseed plants on far right)






Big Snow White


----------



## sillysara (Apr 24, 2008)

looks good budda..u wont feel it till harvest i shud be harvestin also around the same time..good luck!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 2, 2008)

Well my SW lady is huge!!! The cola itself is gonna be over 2 feet long. Way bigger than my last grow. 3-4 more weeks and it will be time to harvest her   

Here is a pic of her








I also have more great news!!! Of the 5 plants i put in my flower room a week ago 4 of them are female!!!! So stay tuned soon i will have BM,NL,and SW going at the same time.


----------



## goneindawind (May 2, 2008)

how did u do dat dats amazing


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 2, 2008)

I Cant Wait To See This Nl! Whooo! Go Green!


----------



## tcbud (May 2, 2008)

she is beautiful, looks like You could have a bud pic of the month up there?
good growing, n smokin'


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 7, 2008)

Things still going good here. Just wanted to post a quick updated picture enjoy.


----------



## lorenzo (May 7, 2008)

Things are looking really good for ya!:joint4:  Keep up the good work.:headbang2:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 10, 2008)

I am getting picture crazy so i figured i would share a few.


My Sea of Hapiness





Close Ups of SW










More pictures to come:smoke1:


----------



## Killertea08 (May 12, 2008)

Hole smokes man your gonna have a nice night when you puff on those ladies.  Hey roll a fatty and then rub it on a cola to get it sticky then smoke and lye back I did that one time DAMN was I on cloud 9 haha great grow man.


----------



## smokybear (May 12, 2008)

The ladies look great. Keep up the fantastic work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 13, 2008)

That looks puuuuurdy, yea man i appreciate your post on my journal like what i posted before, i will keep everyone in detail and i appreciate your help very much, i hoping my results will look like yours but im a newb lol so that will prolly not happen.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 14, 2008)

Well i had a idea last night to put my 70 watt HPS on my room also. I dunno what took me so long to think of this, maybe to many bong rips owell. So i mounted the 70w HPS security light on my wall that was getting the least light.
More good news as you can see in my picture below i added one support string to my SW. Well the damn thing is so heavy i added another one after the picture was taken. Now it is kinda straight 


The Closet





Snow White, Week 6 Flower


----------



## lorenzo (May 14, 2008)

:holysheep: That one looks like a spear. Very nice. Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 14, 2008)

That...Cola.........Plant....WOW!!! I hope one day I can grow like that....I need a nice HPS setup for that though...but wow dude MAD props! I could live off of your Snow Whites top cola haha Keep it up dude  :hubba:


----------



## FLA Funk (May 14, 2008)

Ooooweeeee bigbud! F'n spectacular. I really admire what you have going on there, thanks for great documentation. Best of luck, can't wait to see more.


----------



## streamit (May 20, 2008)

wow nice job probly a 2oz. dry cola  damn did i just say 2oz cola holy ***T


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 20, 2008)

One or two more weeks and my big SW will be coming down. She has really been packing on resin this last week. I checked the trichs earlier this week and they are looking mostly cloudy. Also alot of hairs starting to turn brown and foilage is starting to yellow

On my other plants on week 3 of flower i removed the badseed plant mostly from fear of it going hermie on me. I seen some wierd growth on it and it was stressing me out keeping it in there.

Anyway on with the pics

The Closet





The Cola





Nice and Sticky Small Bud





Ty all for your comments.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2008)

wow bbb that snow white looks like some kinda spearhead dude

well done man awesome

pkj


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 24, 2008)

Well she finished alot quicker than i thought. I checked her trichs last night to find them 1/2 amber and 1/2 cloudy. So i chopped her this morning, this snow white has a bit more a fruity smell compared to my last one. We will see if it smoke that flavor in a week 

Anyway on with what you all are wanting to see. The Pictures:

Whole Plant Pre-Harvest:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Post Harvest:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Once again a big thanks to everyone at MP. This could of never happended with out you.


----------



## lorenzo (May 24, 2008)

:holysheep: Awesome cola! What was the wet yield?


----------



## FLA Funk (May 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing bigbud. You grow like a pro. Congratulations on a beautiful harvest.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 25, 2008)

Now with my big girl gone there is plenty of room in my closet for my other three ladies. They are now at week 4 of flower, and they smell great. After i took this the picture below i lowered the light down really get them buds forming.

The Blue Mystic is on the left, Snow White is front right, Northen Lights is back right.








Thanks for the comments Funk and lorenzo. I did not weigh the cola wet though i will weigh it once it dries.


----------



## Thorn (May 25, 2008)

WOW amazing simply amazing buds!!! And those plants are so healthy lookin! Keep it up!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2008)

Well my SW buds are dry and are tasting yummy. I have moved them into thier tuperware homes for curing.

So now that my veg room is open again i am germing 1 SW, 1 NL, 1 BM.



Check this beautiful bud footage


----------



## mero (May 29, 2008)

wow everythings looking great . im about to start my 2nd grow. under 250hps hope mine get as good as urs . the way iv alwayz been tought is to get the pollen in a little bag put the bag over a branch and ziptie it on and shake it around that why u only pollenate 1 branch rather than accserdentally doing the whole plant or more .


----------



## Roken (May 29, 2008)

Nice plants man!!  what are you using for nutes?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2008)

Thanks roken. I use Fox Farm Ferts


----------



## Dadgumit (May 29, 2008)

Hey man things are lookin' good!  Looks like she's gettin' frosty!  Ahhh...the patience of a saint one must have :watchplant: ...  Soon, so soon...


----------



## Roken (May 30, 2008)

Yeah fox farm has a great line of nutes and soil.  I used fox farm my first 6 months of indoor growth, it did very well.  I now use advanced nutrients, sensi bloom A & B, with indonesian bat guano, silica blast by botanicare, and general hydoponics fruit fusion for shugars and molasses.  Also some carbo load to help stack more bud production.  I personally like results outdoor with foxfarm rather than indoor, either way they are a great company with reasonable prices so u really cant go wrong.  Keep up the great work man, stay positive!!  Peace and Love!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2008)

Things are moving along great in my closet. In the last week they have really started packing on some buds. You can tell a big diffrence in the pictures from last week. The blue mystic must be a heavy indica because i have never grown a plant this short before. I would say it is about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall.

I have also germed my next round of babies. I did one of each strain again.

On with the show.

The Ladies( Snow White on left, Blue Mystic Back Right, Northen Lights Front Right)


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 7, 2008)

Took a bunch of pictures today so i figured i would share some. Also ever seed has sprouted that i planted and are now vegging away.

On with the pictures.

Snow White:















Northern Lights:















Blue Mystic:
















Enjoy


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 7, 2008)

My jaw slowly drops as I scroll through your pics. Amazing bigbud.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 7, 2008)

WoW great job thos buds look very tasty keep  up the good work bro:yay:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 8, 2008)

Great set of pics.....i mean awesome.  Those close ups are really cool...thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful harvest (and excellent quote on that t-shirt)!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates. My work has been working me like a dog. Things are still going great with the grow. It is about time to strat checking trichs on them. I am starting to see brawning hairs and the fan leaves are starting to yellow. Tell tale signs they are about finished. Anyway on with the show.


My Closet






Snow White









Blue Mystic









Northern Lights


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow BBB, i don't know what to say, except you sure know what your doing.  i have some nirvana NL pure indica and aurora indica that i will be sprouting in a few weeks after i get this bagseed grow done.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Absolutely amazing man!
A tear rolls down my cheek as i gaze upon your wonderful specimens .

If my BM's come anything close to yours I'll be grateful.
Keep up the great work and be well.


----------



## someguy (Jun 17, 2008)

damn, just went through your entire journal. you produce some dang nice looking nugs!!! makin my cottonmouth water


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 21, 2008)

Well the time has come to harvest my ladies. Caylxs are swollen fan leaves dying and trichs turning amber. I took a otn of pics so i am gonna split this into three post.

First off the Blue Mystic


Pre-Harvest





Post Harvest





Cola Close-Up





Total Harvest





Small Bud Close-Up


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 21, 2008)

Time for the Northern Lights. Out of the three plants the NL had the most trichs by far. I can't wait to try some out.

Pre-Harvest





Small Bud Close-Up





Post Harvest





Total Harvest


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 21, 2008)

This Snow White has been like all my others. There seems to be very little diffrence in phenos. They will produce big cola's but the bud will not be as compact as NL or BM is. A good producer though.


Pre-Harvest





Small Bud Shot





Post Harvest





Cola





Total Harvest





Cola








Also wanted to show you my quickly put together drying shelf.






Hope you enjoyed the show


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 21, 2008)

I enjoyed that show like you wouldn't beleive .

Ab-so-lut-ly aMaZiNg results ! ! ! And I'm sure the pix don't do it justice, amazing as they are. Must smell so good too.

Those cola's are rediculous, lol. Well done, and I hope you enjoy the fruits of your labor. You deserve em'.

Be well.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 21, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bznuts (Jun 21, 2008)

damn what are you feeding those things!! nice job!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 21, 2008)

bznuts said:
			
		

> damn what are you feeding those things!! nice job!!


 
I use the three Fox Farm ferts (Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom). I went to my hydro store today though and bought the Fox Farm suppliments(Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha Ching) and i am gonna try them on my next grow. So you will let you all will be able see the diffrence.


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are looking very nice!:clap:  This time, did you weigh the Snow White wet yield? Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## Thorn (Jun 22, 2008)

wow those buds are making me drool just wish i had something like that!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2008)

Like i said before SW forms loser buds than the NL and BM did. So it also dried quicker. Taste tested all 3, the NL and Bm need a another day or two. The SW was hitting like a champ and tasting good as hell. Anyway on with with pictures.

The Snow White Cola and Buds 






The rest of SW 







The Next Grow: Snow White, Northern Lights, Purple #1, Hollands Hope, Critically Smashed, Purple Widow, Blue Mystic

I will contine my NL,BM,SW Journal here. I will also be starting a few more journals for all the other starins once i get some females. EIther way it should be interesting


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck on your next grow, and could you please weigh the Snow White, I'm curious as hell.:aok:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 25, 2008)

lorenzo said:
			
		

> Good luck on your next grow, and could you please weigh the Snow White, I'm curious as hell.:aok:


 
Bought a scale today so i could weigh it. The cola weighed 30 grams and got 27 grams in smaller buds.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 26, 2008)

wicked over an ounce cola! nice! Congrats and good luck on the next lot


----------



## Melissa (Jun 26, 2008)

*wow :holysheep: fantastic pics and omg what stunning buds :woohoo:
*


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome, a 30 gram cola!  Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2008)

Well i forgot to post up the dry shots of my NL and BM. So I will do that now. These were taking after a week of curing. I also put my other plants into flower 2 dyas ago so hopefully this journal will be active again in a week or so.

On with the show.

Up first Blue Mystic





The Northern Lights


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

beautiful BRUDDAH!!!!!! how do they smoke??

sorry i missed this one but they look *great*!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> beautiful BRUDDAH!!!!!! how do they smoke??
> 
> sorry i missed this one but they look *great*!!!!!!!


 
They all smoke great. The SW has the best taste of the three but you can't go wrong with either. The high will knock you on your butt for sure.

I appreciate the comments they mean alot comming from you.

Peace.


----------



## Inkypot (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone else get a boner when they look at good pot?

.....just me?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful buds ....just awesome.
dont know bout a "boner" but i droll some...


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jul 7, 2008)

You are doin great! Nice Grows!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

your doing really well with those, they just make my mouth water!!! Can't wait to see the new plants getting going!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2008)

Well got 2 more Nirvana ladies 1 Snow White and 1 Northern Lights. They are about a week into flower at the moment. Everything is looking great so far.

NL to the right, SW to the left


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jul 15, 2008)

I.....I.....I'm SPEECHLESS!!!  There is so much I wanna say, but I can't put it into words.  Big pat on the back BBB.  I wish I could spoil myself like that.  Could I ask you where you get your seeds from?  I wanna start my first grow, but I do NOT want to use bagseed.  Too much of a risk with the limited grow space that I have.  T/C  and keep it green.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2008)

ProjectIcarus said:
			
		

> I.....I.....I'm SPEECHLESS!!! There is so much I wanna say, but I can't put it into words. Big pat on the back BBB. I wish I could spoil myself like that. Could I ask you where you get your seeds from? I wanna start my first grow, but I do NOT want to use bagseed. Too much of a risk with the limited grow space that I have. T/C and keep it green.


 
Thanks man, I got the seeds from drchronic.com. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2008)

Things are still going good here. This round my NL and SW seem to be a bit more on the sativa side. They are both growing alot bushier than before.


NL





SW


----------



## ganjaroller (Jul 27, 2008)

do like any strain of seeds groww ?

i had like a lot of seeds
and i germinated in toilet paper too but only one sprouted and 9 didnt : /

how do you determine which will ?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 27, 2008)

ganjaroller said:
			
		

> do like any strain of seeds groww ?
> 
> i had like a lot of seeds
> and i germinated in toilet paper too but only one sprouted and 9 didnt : /
> ...


 
It all depends on the quality of seed. I do the same as you as far as germinating in a wet paper towel. I have had only 1 seed i have bought not germinate. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2008)

These plants just wont stop growing I am about to run out of room here. They should be about done I hope and then they can start packin on the bud.
They look really healthy and seem to be taking to the Fox Farm Soluables really well.

NL







SW


----------



## Thorn (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow they look fantastic! That NL defo looks sativa dominant tho lol

You are gonna have so much bud off them bro!!! Can you tie them down to fit better into the room?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 6, 2008)

Well as my title says my SW has hermied on me. I think i caught this one before it opned any flowers atleast. It has been added to my hash collection with my hermied Purple #1. The NL is still growing good, its really packing on the resin now.

NL


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good minus the Hermie


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

looks great man.i got a ? for ya..i see you having alot of luck with using nirvana strains.i was wondering,on the average,what is your Female/Male/hermie ratio for each pack of 10?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> looks great man.i got a ? for ya..i see you having alot of luck with using nirvana strains.i was wondering,on the average,what is your Female/Male/hermie ratio for each pack of 10?


 
Let me see if i can remember this.

Nirvana Snow White- 4 Germed - 2 female- - 1 male - 1 hermie

Nirvana Northern Lights - 5 Germed - 3 male - 2 female

Nirvana Blue Mystic - 5 Germed - 4 male - 1 female

EDIT: I went the my journal so this should be right.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

I have to say, i've just read through this whole journal and some of those close-up pics are THE best pics i have seen 

really nice grow dude, i'd wish you good luck but you don't seem to need it


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

ahh man sorry to hear that! Shame as she/it was beautiful!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

Tell you what NL is by far the best strain i have grown for trich production. Them things are everywhere. So i posted some pics to prove my point


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Very addictive to look at.lol


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

those are some awesome pics bro...:hubba:   :hubba: ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

man your right about crystals everywhere look at the leafs.....i am truely always inspired by your pics man, keep it simple peace.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 15, 2008)

Everything still going smooth here. Germed two more BM seeds and both have sprouted. I have my plants lined up for next round. As far as the NL goes it has now started to stop growing and is purely packing on bud.


From the side





From the top





Also thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you top your plants? I'm wondering if the giant cola is the result of not topping? I have one plant that's topped and it's producing a lot of leaves but no buds yet (they are in the flowering room) and the other one hasn't been topped and it looks like it's busy producing a cola but not much else. Just wondering.


----------



## someguy (Aug 16, 2008)

oh man those look nice


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:
			
		

> Do you top your plants? I'm wondering if the giant cola is the result of not topping? I have one plant that's topped and it's producing a lot of leaves but no buds yet (they are in the flowering room) and the other one hasn't been topped and it looks like it's busy producing a cola but not much else. Just wondering.


 
I don't top my plants. Only time i do any type of LST or HST is if i am having height issues. I cannot say if topping is better or not because I have'nt even tried to do it.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 16, 2008)

AMAZING buds man, that NL looks EXACTY like my NL pic I took.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

mind blowing  BBB!!!!!!! i got a ? for ya you said earlier like page 6 i think that you bought the fox farm cha ching, sesamie, and beasie or whatever have you tried them yet? if so any better? and are they dry nute or liquid formula? thanks my man take it easy now.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> mind blowing BBB!!!!!!! i got a ? for ya you said earlier like page 6 i think that you bought the fox farm cha ching, sesamie, and beasie or whatever have you tried them yet? if so any better? and are they dry nute or liquid formula? thanks my man take it easy now.


 
Yeah i have been using it on this grow. I can't say i notice a huge diffrence but i am sure its helping. Its is a dry fertilizer that is water soluable. I have followed the feeding schedule and no burns yet.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

YUMMMMMM... Sweet grow buddy


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

uhh huhh, thats what i'm talkin' about.:hubba: ... looks like the trichs' on my white widows'. killer budz bro. your the man...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 21, 2008)

mmm now thats some nice sticky budz u got there........  looking great
 bro grow on peace


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 30, 2008)

Well this grow is comming to a close. The majority of my leafs are now dying. My trichs have yet to show me any amber though. So i am gonna be watching it closely this next week. Besides that everything is going smooth.







Check out the fly hanging out on my girl. lol


----------



## johnnybuds (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet looking:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I harvested my NL a few days ago just been to busy to post these pics up. I can't wait to try some she is absolutely covered in trichs. On with the show.
















It will be a few weeks untill i know if my Blue Mystics are girls are not. This journal will be on hold untill then.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

*have you any pics of the blue mystic ? 
and wow them ladies are /were beautiful:48:
*


----------



## peaceful (May 3, 2009)

Just awesome BBB!!  The whole freaking journal... awesome!  I noticed a spray bottle in 1 pic, do you foliar feed or spray anything?  Water, Seltzer or any ferts?  If so, what and when?  Thanks.


----------



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

nice! do you make hash?  I use the "gumby" method sometimes!  It works so awesome with fresh trim.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 11, 2011)

GOD looking back on this journal is making miss growing my girls. I think i might be trying an outdoor grow this coming summer. Lets hope i get the same results


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes! I luv when old members pop back up  Glad to see your still around. I remember when I first signed up I used to look at yours and elephant mans pics when they had a gallery.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 28, 2022)

How I wish I didn't lose all my old pics. Back then was to scared to save them to my PC. Was hoping they would last here forever  

This time I'm saving all my pics


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Why is there red x on missing pictures on some of your older threads.?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2022)

That's what I would like to know. I had some nice pics on here


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Hops I checked some of the old pics They came back to the MP gallery so they were delted from this site


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> That's what I would like to know. I had some nice pics on here


BigBud  Do you remember posting them here in the MP forum gallery ?
Or was it another site like photobucket or similar pic host site?
I went and looked looks like in our Gallery here


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> BigBud  Do you remember posting them here in the MP forum gallery ?
> Or was it another site like photobucket or similar pic host site?
> I went and looked looks like in our Gallery here


 Yeah posted straight to the forum


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Yeah posted straight to the forum


Maybe @WeedHopper can inquire with tech support


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

I just sent the Admin a link to this thread and ask her to see if she can find out what happened. Normally that only happens if you deleted pictures from your gallery. Then those pictures don't show up in your thread or threads anymore.
Yrs ago before they changed owners there was a attachments button in your profile that allowed you to see all the pictures you uploaded. They don't have that button anymore so I'm not sure how that would work anymore because the only way you can delete attachments is to delete them from the threads


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 29, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Hello fellow MP members. I got my seeds from the doc last week. I used a wet paper towel to germ them. Six out of five have already sprouted, one of the NL seeds i think may not sprout. 5 of 6 is'nt bad though.
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> ...



Nirvana NL's? I've grown it twice, your in for a treat!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

BBB I've been doing some research on your pics with the red X on them. Everything I read says basically that the path that was created when you uploaded your pictures has changed and the site can no longer see them. If you have changed computers it can also cause that problem. 
Here is another thing I found too and it pretty much says the same thing.





__





						Redirecting
					





					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

But Most likely purged for good sorry to say


WeedHopper said:


> BBB I've been doing some research on your pics with the red X on them. Everything I read says basically that the path that was created when you uploaded your pictures has changed and the site can no longer see them. If you have changed computers it can also cause that problem.
> Here is another thing I found too and it pretty much says the same thing.
> 
> 
> ...


You da man The Man thks Weedhopper


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Angie is also looking into it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Angie is also looking into it.


She da man?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 30, 2022)

Its all good if they are lost, i can still close my eyes and see them  Wish you all could have looked though 

I will deliever even better pics no problem. Thanks for all the effort though really do appreciate it.


----------

